# Le pape est mort



## Brunni (2 Avril 2005)

prems


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

deums (aucun interêt mais deums quand même)


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (2 Avril 2005)

Génial de s'amuser à dire preums sur un événement aussi funeste et grave. Tu es écoeurant. Au revoir Karol Wojtyla (prononcez Voytéoua).


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

ah... il y a un brunni qui va se faire engueuler, je le sens...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (2 Avril 2005)

J'espère.


----------



## Brunni (2 Avril 2005)

> Génial de s'amuser à dire preums sur un événement aussi funeste et grave. Tu es écoeurant. Au revoir Karol Wojtyla (prononcez Voytéoua).



jalou


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> jalou


`
... avec un x...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (2 Avril 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> jalou


 Mais t'as pas honte ? Et tu veux toujours pas éditer ou supprimer ton message ?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> jalou


----------



## Brunni (2 Avril 2005)

c'est un peu le dernier de mes soucis l'hortographe et je n'ai pas dutout honte de faire des fautes

jalou


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu le dernier de mes soucis l'hortographe et je n'ai pas dutout honte de faire des fautes



bof... moi j'disais ça comme ça, hein, pour ta gouvairne...


----------



## simon (2 Avril 2005)

Paix à son âme


----------



## maiwen (2 Avril 2005)

et pourtant ...  :hein: 

à alcahest : on dit pas "deums" on dit "deuz"    

pov' vieux il est mieux là où il est


----------



## Hamster de combat (2 Avril 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as pas honte ? Et tu veux toujours pas éditer ou supprimer ton message ?


 Ouais allez ça va... 
Le type il te dit que le pape est mort, je suis désolé mais son attitude est bien moins "écoeurante"  comme tu dis que celle des chaines de télévision qui ont préparé des reportage à l'avance et qui guardaient l'antenne au JT le plus longtemps possible en espérant pouvoir annoncer la mort du pape en premier (et puis bon, il avait 85 ans, dans son état il vallait mieux qu'il meure plutôt qu'il reste dans son pieux à souffrir, tâchons de nous souvenir de rôle positif qu'il a joué dans pas mal de sujets).


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

Désolé ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ...



ben faut pas!


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

Si si ... je déteste les fautes de français sur les forums


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

bravo jean paul! quel bonhomme !! impossible de ne pas voir en lui un "saint" , un homme extraordinaire ... je crois qu'avec lui, c'est un des rares hommes connus de par le monde qui mérite ce genre de qualificatif!! jp c'est pas un imposteur!!! c'est une esperance de voir qu'un homme peut être aussi bon et honnête 


   


repose en paix karol


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bravo jean paul! quel bonhomme !! impossible de ne pas voir en lui un "saint" , un homme extraordinaire ... je crois qu'avec lui, c'est un des rares hommes connus de par le monde qui mérite ce genre de qualificatif!! jp c'est pas un imposteur!!! c'est une esperance de voir qu'un homme peut être aussi bon et honnête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un mec super qui a quand meme interdit le port du preservatif... au profit de l'abstinence d'accord, mais tout de meme n'exagerons rien...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

bon voyages...


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Avril 2005)

Sans aucun jugement, je m'étonne simplement de la situation plutôt paradoxale de France 2 (entre autres) qui interrompt ses programmes pour annoncer cette mort, et de le rappeler à chaque occasion, et blah blah blah et blah blah blah... *en plein SIDACTION*... où ils appellent les gens à mettre des préservatifs !!!

Je me demande encore pourquoi j'ai pas zappé.... ah oui, la zapette est trop loin ! M'en vais regarder SeasonS moi !


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

Même si je ne suis pas pratiquant j'avoue que ça fait quelque chose quand même


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Sans aucun jugement, je m'étonne simplement de la situation plutôt paradoxale de France 2 (entre autres) qui interrompt ses programmes pour annoncer cette mort, et de le rappeler à chaque occasion, et blah blah blah et blah blah blah... *en plein SIDACTION*... où ils appellent les gens à mettre des préservatifs !!!
> 
> Je me demande encore pourquoi j'ai pas zappé.... ah oui, la zapette est trop loin ! M'en vais regarder SeasonS moi !


 
Bien vu, comme quoi elle n'a pas de cerveau la présentatrice ... en même temps on ne lui en demande pas temps.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu, comme quoi elle n'a pas de cerveau la présentatrice ... en même temps on ne lui en demande pas temps.



je suis pas sur que la presentatrice ait trop le droit de dire quoi que ce soit... 
n'exagerons rien... (decidement c'est mon expression ce soir! )


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un mec super qui a quand meme interdit le port du preservatif... au profit de l'abstinence d'accord, mais tout de meme n'exagerons rien...




certes .. mais il était logique avec sa foi...

sinon ce qui est etonnant si on parle de ce sujet , c'est que sa mort efface le sidaction à la télé!!!


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Avril 2005)

Encore le plus bel exemple qu'ils bouffent tous (public comme privé) à tous les râteliers . 

Tant qu'on fait de l'audience...


P.S. m'en fous du cerveau, j'y testerais bien un préservatif à la présentatrice   ... OK, je sors, car on s'éloigne vraiment du sujet


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

mmm c'est qui cette présentatrice???   


sinon jp c'est surtout l'homme qui a renversé le communisme....


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> certes .. mais il était logique avec sa foi...
> 
> sinon ce qui est etonnant si on parle de ce sujet , c'est que sa mort efface le sidaction à la télé!!!



je trouve ca d'ailleurs assez navrant, comme gibus...
ce qui me navre encore plus, c'est que les biographies de jean paul passent deja a la television, j'imagine bien les mecs qui attendaient, le doigt sur la touche "play" du magneto (serge) qu'on leur annonce enfin la bonne nouvelle...
c'est assez ecoeurant, ca sent le rapace...


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Avril 2005)

Une certaine Daniela... qui en dépit de n'avoir de cervelle à de très beaux _saints_



ouh la la... pas trop en forme ce soir.... pas comme daniella...


Je suis déjà dehors


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

sinon c'est vrai que la télé est terrible , une attente de mort et une mort font autant que le tsunami et meme plus ... comme jp c'etait quelqu'un mais bon... quand meme il y a de l'abus à ce point là!!! et rainier qui s'est grillé à l'entrée du paradis doit patienter ...sinon on parlera pas de lui


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

bon faut que j'aille voir la télé, ta daniella m'intrigue!!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ca d'ailleurs assez navrant, comme gibus...
> ce qui me navre encore plus, c'est que les biographies de jean paul passent deja a la television, j'imagine bien les mecs qui attendaient, le doigt sur la touche "play" du magneto (serge) qu'on leur annonce enfin la bonne nouvelle...
> c'est assez ecoeurant, ca sent le rapace...



Avec tout Monaco qui attend aussi de sortir les mouchoirs le technicien avait quand même une chance sur deux de se planter de bio.


----------



## TranXarnoss (2 Avril 2005)

Au risque de passer pour une ordure, je vais dire ce que je pense :

Une bonne chose en ce week-end du *Sidaction*. Car rappelons que sa Haute Seigneurie désapprouvais l'usage du préservatif, ce qu'il n'a pas manqué de rappeler à ses ouailles africaines notamment...

J'espère juste que son successeur aura un autre sens des responsabilités.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sinon c'est vrai que la télé est terrible , une attente de mort et une mort font autant que le tsunami et meme plus ... comme jp c'etait quelqu'un mais bon... quand meme il y a de l'abus à ce point là!!! et rainier qui s'est grillé à l'entrée du paradis doit patienter ...sinon on parlera pas de lui



le tsunami aussi c'etait ecoeurant...
heureusement que les asiatiques montent en puissance d'un point de vue economique, et heureusement que les zones touchees etaient bourrees de touristes occidentaux, sinon ils auraient pu crever, comme les dizaines de milliers d'africains qui meurent de faim tous les jours...
...
Et puis la teeeeeeeeeerre
qui se dechiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire!!
quelle connerie franchement...


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon faut que j'aille voir la télé, ta daniella m'intrigue!!!


 
Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniella ... c'est qu'on peut y mettre les ...

Je sors


----------



## molgow (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sinon jp c'est surtout l'homme qui a renversé le communisme....



Ah bon ? 
Et c'est bien d'avoir fait ça ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

je la vois pas daniella... sur la 2 ??   mais j'entends carole gessler!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout Monaco qui attend aussi de sortir les mouchoirs le technicien avait quand même une chance sur deux de se planter de bio.



ah ah!
tu rigoles, mais une chaine internet suedoise a diffuse par erreur la bio de jean paul pendant plus de 4 heures avant qu'un technicien ne coupe tout, il y a deux semaines!!
le gars avait du s'endormir et appuyer sur le bouton "play"!!
j'ai ri, mais j'ai ri!!!


----------



## steinway (2 Avril 2005)

ca fait quelque chose de savoir que le Pape est mort meme si on y a ete bien prepare par le Vatican. j ai eu l occasion de le voir plusieurs fois dans le cadre de rencontres de jeunes chretiens. meme si son message a pu paraitre decale c est un grand homme qui a oeuvre pour la paix dans le monde. ce soir je suis triste d une part mais aussi joyeux d autre part car je sais qu il est deja au paradis sans etre passe par la case purgatoire.

une derniere fois... VIVA IL PAPA !!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> (prononcez Voytéoua).



DjonePôl tou... t'as vraiment aucune classe magnus.    

_J'aime bien orthographié comme ça, ça l'orientalise._  :love:


----------



## MacMadam (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que les zones touchees etaient bourrees de touristes occidentaux


 :mouais: Condoleeza Rice serait-elle parmi nous ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniella ... c'est qu'on peut y mettre les ...
> 
> Je sors



on peut s'y mettre a trois...


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> Et c'est bien d'avoir fait ça ?




c'est bien car à l'epoque ,cher modo, les cocos c'etait dictature et compagnie , le communisme détourné au profit de quelques uns qui baillonnaient violemment le peuple... ok le capitalisme c'est pas top mais au moins on a le droit de se plaindre


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> Et c'est bien d'avoir fait ça ?


Va poser cette question dans les cimetières ou ceux qui n'étaient pas d'accord (ou simplement dénoncés) gisent. 100 millions parait-il en russie.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Condoleeza Rice serait-elle parmi nous ?



??? po compris, j'ai loupe un truc la...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ca d'ailleurs assez navrant, comme gibus...
> ce qui me navre encore plus, c'est que les biographies de jean paul passent deja a la television, j'imagine bien les mecs qui attendaient, le doigt sur la touche "play" du magneto (serge) qu'on leur annonce enfin la bonne nouvelle...
> c'est assez ecoeurant, ca sent le rapace...


C'est leur métier, mais bon... j'imagine que tu en as besoin puisque tu l'as vu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est leur métier, mais bon... j'imagine que tu en as besoin puisque tu l'as vu.



entendu...
je suis ici a tapoter pendant que ca tourne en bas...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> prems


bravo, maintenant que tu es entrainé prépare toi pour tes frères et soeurs.


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Avril 2005)

Moi, si j'étais Cardinal, je voterai pour Supermoquette pour le prochain Pape...

Ou non, je pense qu'on va refiler le concept à Endemol pour qu'ils nous fassent une Papaccadémie...


Apparemment le public de TF1 a voté Jean-Paul


*DESOLE*


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si j'étais Cardinal, je voterai pour Supermoquette pour le prochain Pape...
> 
> Ou non, je pense qu'on va refiler le concept à Endemol pour qu'ils nous fassent une Papaccadémie...
> 
> ...



ou un PMU pape...
Qui sera le prochain, faites vos jeux, rien ne va plus!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Va poser cette question dans les cimetières ou ceux qui n'étaient pas d'accord (ou simplement dénoncés) gisent. 100 millions parait-il en russie.



Tu veux qu'on parle des indiens et autres peuplades massacrées au nom du Christ, des africains réduits à l'esclavages et déportés parce qu'ils ne pouvaient avoir d'âmes ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> Et c'est bien d'avoir fait ça ?


Tu as déjà vécu dans un pays communiste ? Moi si... et j'ai visité la Pologne d'avant Solidarnosc. Et crois-moi, rien que pour ce qu'il a fait dans ce domaine, le Pape mérite notre respect.


----------



## molgow (2 Avril 2005)

Si je me réfère à cette page, il y avait 58%  de français se déclarant appartenir à une religion, dont 90% de catholiques. Sur cette population, seulement 20% déclarent pratiquer plus d'1 fois par an. 

Bref, tout ça me fait dire, que c'est bien dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une aussi grande couverture médiatique pour des sujets bien plus important et qui touche tout le monde. Des vieillards qui meurent, ça arrive tous les jours :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on parle des indiens et autres peuplades massacrées au nom du Christ, des africains réduits à l'esclavages et déportés parce qu'ils ne pouvaient avoir d'âmes ?



le religion n'etait qu'un fallacieux pretexte, enfin...
l'argent, l'argent! le pouvoir, les terres, le sous-sol, donnez nous du concret bon dieu!! (oups pardon! )


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> bon voyages...


Ou tu as fais une faute ou tu en sais beaucoup plus que tu veux bien le dire.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on parle des indiens et autres peuplades massacrées au nom du Christ, des africains réduits à l'esclavages et déportés parce qu'ils ne pouvaient avoir d'âmes ?




ne mele pas tout!!  jp n'y etait pas !! et a reconnu bien des erreurs de l'eglise chretienne


----------



## molgow (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien car à l'epoque ,cher modo, les cocos c'etait dictature et compagnie , le communisme détourné au profit de quelques uns qui baillonnaient violemment le peuple... ok le capitalisme c'est pas top mais au moins on a le droit de se plaindre



Ok, alors il s'est battu contre le Soviétisme, je préfère


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on parle des indiens et autres peuplades massacrées au nom du Christ, des africains réduits à l'esclavages et déportés parce qu'ils ne pouvaient avoir d'âmes ?


on va pas faire le concours du pire non ? sinon je continue à poster


----------



## Switcher (2 Avril 2005)

Qu'il repose en paix.

Ouais, il a renversé le Communisme : paraît qu'il lui a flanqué un bon coup de boule et un coup de Doc (de la bonne chaussure, ça) dans le roubignolles... Après ça, KO, le communisme.

Mais bien sûr, bien sûr.

Concernant la capote, il ne me semble pas qu'il ait particulièrement dévié par rapport à son dogme (hélas)... Qu'on fasse de lui un Saint ou un criminel importe peu finalement : il aura marqué l'Histoire comme peu d'hommes auront su le faire.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà vécu dans un pays communiste ? Moi si... et j'ai visité la Pologne d'avant Solidarnosc. Et crois-moi, rien que pour ce qu'il a fait dans ce domaine, le Pape mérite notre respect.



si ce n'est pas trop indiscret .. quel pays?

c'est vrai en tout cas que le Pape a fait des choses dont on ne parle plus vraiment .. habitués que nous sommes à un monde européen plus pacifique


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ok, alors il s'est battu contre le Soviétisme, je préfère


remarque les gens qui l'ont vécu en sont bien content


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un mec super qui a quand meme interdit le port du preservatif... au profit de l'abstinence d'accord, mais tout de meme n'exagerons rien...



oui et interdire le preservatif lors de son voyage en Afrique comme il l'a fait,  avec tous les morts du Sida !


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il repose en paix.
> 
> Ouais, il a renversé le Communisme : paraît qu'il lui a flanqué un bon coup de boule et un coup de Doc (de la bonne chaussure, ça) dans le roubignolles... Après ça, KO, le communisme.
> 
> ...



bien dit!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ne mele pas tout!!  jp n'y etait pas !! et a reconnu bien des erreurs de l'eglise chretienne



Wé, ben il y a encore des progrès à faire, ne serait-ce que sur le rôle de l'église en 1940, et là on  ne l'a pas beaucoup entendu. :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Wé, ben il y a encore des progrès à faire, ne serait-ce que sur le rôle de l'église en 1940 !!



ce genre de devoir de mémoire se fait peu à peu , il n'y a pas que l'eglise, il ya les etats quels qu'ils soient


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Wé, ben il y a encore des progrès à faire, ne serait-ce que sur le rôle de l'église en 1940 !!



et c'est le top depart pour que ca parte vraiment dans tous les sens!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

n'empeche que ce sujet se remplit super vite!!!  :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Wé, ben il y a encore des progrès à faire, ne serait-ce que sur le rôle de l'église en 1940 !!


Et des français et des suisses et des etc... le problème c'est qu'il n'y était pas, toi non plus. C'était plutot hier de faire ces remarques non ? vu que son suivant n'est même pas nommé ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (2 Avril 2005)

Puisqu'on est au bar, je me tape un petit Pineau des CHarentes pour fêter ça.
A la vôtre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que ce sujet se remplit super vite!!!  :bebe:



j'etais en train de me faire la meme reflexion!! 
j'adore en suivre l'evolution...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est au bar, je me tape un petit Pineau des CHarentes pour fêter ça.
> A la vôtre.



ah ben encore un qui va se faire vertement tancer, tiens!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce genre de devoir de mémoire se fait peu à peu , il n'y a pas que l'eglise, il ya les etats quels qu'ils soient



ben voyons, c'est pas utile, tant qu'il reste des survivants... Autant attendre encore un siècle, t'as raison.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

Moi je m'en fous total mais j'aimerais être aussi calme quand je vais crever, la mort en face des yeux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Avril 2005)

:sleep: 

Bon, Rainier a gagné...


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en fous total mais j'aimerais être aussi calme quand je vais crever, la mort en face des yeux.



Tiens d'ailleurs, cela s'est-il réellement passé comme ils ont bien voulu le communiquer (en un mot s'il vous plaît)


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> Bon, Rainier a gagné...



de justesse...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ne mele pas tout!!  jp n'y etait pas !! et a reconnu bien des erreurs de l'eglise chretienne


jpmiss n'a rien à voir avec celà, faut pas cracher sur le dos des posteurs aussi vite.


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> Bon, Rainier a gagné...



Il jouait ? Bordeaux s'est pris 2-0 je crois


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ben voyons, c'est pas utile, tant qu'il reste des survivants... Autant attendre encore un siècle, t'as raison.



je parle pas d'attendre!!! mais juste de voir que pour les eglises comme pour les etats , ce genre de devoir de memoire se fait lentement , jp a reconnu certaines choses , le suivant en reconnaitra d'autres... c'est aussi lié à des circonstances politiques ,àdes accords, à des occasions, des commémorations...
je te dis pas que c'est bien , je te dis que c'est ainsi dans tous les domaines de ce genre.. 
là on touche à l'aspect politique et moins au spirituel


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et des français et des suisses et des etc... le problème c'est qu'il n'y était pas, toi non plus. C'était plutot hier de faire ces remarques non ? vu que son suivant n'est même pas nommé ?



j'en fais pas une question de personne (ou de numéro de Pape comme tu voudras), c'est la position de l'église qui me débecte, et en ça jusqu'à ce soir c'est lui qui la représentait, et depuis plus de 25 ans.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Il jouait ? Bordeaux s'est pris 2-0 je crois



rainier a perdu!! doublé sur le fil!! et en plus monaco s'est pris 3_0 à ajaccio!!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

Et bien, ça dépote ici.

Calmos.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens d'ailleurs, cela s'est-il réellement passé comme ils ont bien voulu le communiquer (en un mot s'il vous plaît)


deux: marie-madelaine.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'etais en train de me faire la meme reflexion!!
> j'adore en suivre l'evolution...


tu m'aides a la faire durer?? lol!! (bon je fais une pause...soyez sages !! je reviens!!)


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> là on touche à l'aspect politique et moins au spirituel



Faudrait savoir alors, c'est pas moi qui en fait un sauveur de toute l'Europe de l'Est.


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et en plus monaco s'est pris 3_0 à ajaccio!!



Enfin une bonne nouvelle !!


----------



## molgow (2 Avril 2005)

Allez un petit jeu pour se distraire...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Rip John Paul


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens d'ailleurs, cela s'est-il réellement passé comme ils ont bien voulu le communiquer (en un mot s'il vous plaît)



mmm mmmm on nous cache tout on nous dit rien??


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> deux: marie-madelaine.



la, si on revient pas aux salades de l'americain mythomane...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

Un vrai repaire à nioubs ce fil. SonnyBoy n'est pas encore passé.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit jeu pour se distraire...



genialll


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai repaire à nioubs ce fil. SonnyBoy n'est pas encore passé.



?? po compris non pus, j'ai encore loupe quelque chose ou quoi?


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit jeu pour se distraire...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit jeu pour se distraire...



Pas évident avec la blondasse


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

cela marche quand on lui met dans le nez!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> la, si on revient pas aux salades de l'americain mythomane...


je crois que tu ne comprend pas très bien


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai repaire à nioubs ce fil. SonnyBoy n'est pas encore passé.



Je te le fais pas dire, il y a un même un Suisse en soutane qui se prend pour un belge !! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai repaire à nioubs ce fil. SonnyBoy n'est pas encore passé.


ah un cardinal. remarque c'est un sujet qui s'autodétruit, à quoi bon demander des efforts a sonnyboy ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Avril 2005)

A vendre... faible kilometrage... premiere mmmaiiiinnnn


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu ne comprend pas très bien



c'est possible, en effet, mais j'ai comme l'impression que tu ne prendras pas la peine de m'expliquer si c'est le cas...  :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah un cardinal. remarque c'est un sujet qui s'autodétruit, à quoi bon demander des efforts a sonnyboy ?



oui tu as raison ... là je crois que le sujet est bouclé (pour ne pas dire "mort"...)


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui tu as raison ... là je crois que le sujet est bouclé (pour ne pas dire "mort"...)



Nous sommes d'accord, je ferme ici.
Attention, pas de bordel dans l'autre...


----------

